# free material for fish stands



## sinadyan (May 14, 2008)

One source for covering a fish stand is kitchen cabinet doors. Most places that sell cabinets have samples, and on a regular basis replace these samples to newer samples. The old samples usually get thrown away. The stains will probably be different but you can restain, or paint these to match. By placing a divider between the doors you can adjust the width so they fit your stand width. I believe that with a little ability you can have a very attractive stand. I have done this several times for my friends aquarium stands, and the results always turned out great.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

That's a great idea! Thanks for the tip.


----------

